# hello from Germany



## Vivian

hi

my name is melanie (nickname Vivian...it's a long storry ;-)) i'm 23 jears old and i live in Germany

on my way throw the net i found your Forum and i will try too learn more english, so its a good opportunity i think.

i breed mice since 3 jears ago, first Gerbils, course they are sooo sweet and the genetik is match esear then the normal mices... not so many "fellformen?" (like long haire, rex, arstrex, naked...) and it was my favorit mices at the time..
later i began bredding with the normal mice and was verrry interrested ...so many colours, so many forms...

after a few month i think aboutall the mice at the sanctuary and at the feedingbreeders, who breed and breed, and all the mice live in minimale cages and stood in there own dirt... no funny live and no funny end of there live..

so i thought it is more than only breed for nice mices...i breed with the objective of nice, good and fit feedingmices, and some fancy mice... the have too live all there live in an cage appropriate to the species, and good food, toys for playing, good and high bedding, so they can dig deep and a lot.
they have too live an good mice live untill they have too die, so i can say that these mice aren't unlucky all there live.

many peaple don't understand me, but i think that all pets were only breed for feeding it too reptils are deserved a good live... at least there smal time at this earth

so i found some more peaple were are agree this idea and so we start the IGLFZ (Interessen Gemeinschaft für Farbmaus Liebahber- und Futtertierzüchter) .

ok there were some steps between but i cant wrote them oll in english it's so complicaded at time 

i hope you can understand me..you can tell me your qwestions of course ;-)

my homepage is 
www.die-gesunde-farbmauszucht.npage.de

but i have too work on it again, it isn't aktually now ;-)

lg vivian


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome!


----------



## Sputnik

Welcome to the forum! If you ever don't know how to say something in English, just say it in German, and I can have my dad come translate it! (he's German too)


----------



## sommy

Welcome to the forum! My sister is sitting her german GCSE and I have just started learning so soon i can read your web page :lol: 
Have fun one the site

P.s, Ihr Englisch ist sehr gut- :lol: . That's probably completely wrong!


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Melanie, Willkommen to our forum


----------



## Vivian

thanks :mrgreen:

soooooooo
some pics from my selfmade cage...

on the top is one cage extra, it isn't ready (80x60x40cm), but i work for it XD

all colour ist babylack, so not dethful for my mices










the cat save ...very beautifull -.- 









this pics are from the first day, later they are more toys, ropes and bedding .










































lg vivian


----------



## Vivian

more pics :mrgreen:

my buck cage ..on the top of my doe cage.









here one of the two entrance from doe cage






















































a few mice pics































































the favorite place for all my mices... 
at time when i mad this pic, there are 16 mice at this one bed :mrgreen: 













































so enough spamming now :mrgreen:


----------



## Angelmouse

WOW!! what lovely cages!
your mice are beautiful  I see you have a Satin Dove Tan, I got one the other day but mine is a satin semi longhaired


----------



## Vivian

this dove tan satin is the last of my slef breeding red eyes ;-)

i love it.. she is so nice and a good mami.

all the shorthairs are from my breeding, the longhairs only my fancy mices.


----------



## sommy

Wow! I'm speechless! :shock: 
You must REALLY love your mice! 
I love them all eating and all in the one bed! 
Did you make the wheels, they are very nice!


----------



## Vivian

oh yes i love all my mices ... of course all feeding mice too.. its so hard too give them to the snake...

but it is there future..i muss agree this.

all the mices were give me babys, does live there all live by me... (sie gehen bei mir in Rente /Ruhestand bis sie auf natürlichem wege sterben)

the wheels are from petshop..like this
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/nager_kleint ... der/101012

or this
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/nager_kleint ... eder/15040

all are good too cleaning, the wonderland boogie wheel is very qwiet, it works so qwiet, that you can hear the little footsteps an the wood :mrgreen: and with hot water good tooclean..

the woodent wheel is plastik, but not dethfull for mices if the eat some pice of them or nibble.
but it is not so my favorite, of couse it is very easy to clean but i dont like plastik in my cage :mrgreen:

it will be replaced by two wonderland boogie wheels ...

soon

lg viv


----------



## Cait

What kind of wood are the branches? I use apple branches for my harvest mice, and have some hazel I am going to use too, but I'm always interested to know what else I could give them that is safe.


----------



## Vivian

oh they are many ones.. i link a very interesing list, i hope it will help you ..its german of course, but verry interesing and with pics so it help to unterstand ;-)

http://www.diebrain.de/ma-frischfutter.html


----------



## Paul

Translation to English here - http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... n&ie=UTF-8

Very useful site - thanks Vivian and welcome to the site.

Paul


----------



## Vivian

oh yea goolge translate....i vorget them ..but i found this side also with thease translaition :mrgreen:

Diebrain had manny in formations, about all things you surche for... its verry good for amatuers!


----------



## Paul

Ja, Google ist mein Freund!


----------



## Vivian

:lol:


----------



## sasandcol

Welcome. All your mice are gorgeous and i am loving the cages. I'm German too so is the other Saskia on this forum, so Wilkommen! x


----------



## Vivian

uhh great :mrgreen:


----------



## sassysas

Hi and welcome  As Sas number 2 said, I'm from germany as well! Your mice are gorgeous!!!


----------

